# judges comments on your cat



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi 
can any one help. i am desperate to find out what the judges said about my non-ped at the coventry and leicester show her very first show. can anyone help where to look:confused1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can locate the judge once they've finished for the day to ask their opinion.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

One judge actually came over to me after the judging had finished at coventry and leicester and commented on my cat and if i could send her her pedigree which i duly did and i was well pleased with her comments but there again she did place her first in one of her side classes, dont know if i can say the jusdge name but lets say she had travelled a long way


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

With the way things are with the magazine "our cats" it seems that getting any show reports is going to be hard work at the moment, as previously stated , once the judging has finished for the day a polite approach to the judge who judged you're cat would be fine im sure, ive always found them to be more than willing to disscuss the plus and minus points of you're cat.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Eventually - and I'm afraid the word really is eventually - open class reports at least will be available somewhere, even if only on the GCCF website once the whole Our Cats mess has been sorted out, if it ever is. In the meantime there are some judges putting their critiques online but you're not going to find any for Cov and Leics yet.

Liz


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
Catplanet are writing up more and more judge critiques and pics from shows. They have pics from Coventry and Leics and some section results.
Hope this helps
Cat Planet | Pedigree Cat | Breeders | Exhibitors | Owners | Show Results | GCCF Judge Critiques | Kittens For Sale


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi thanks everyone for your help and comments. the best thing for me to do in the future is try and speak to a judge after for feedback. just of interest really as it was her first show and did well. will look at catplanet thks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I found some for Cov & Leics on a judge's website - think you might be interested too 



lizward said:


> Eventually - and I'm afraid the word really is eventually - open class reports at least will be available somewhere, even if only on the GCCF website once the whole Our Cats mess has been sorted out, if it ever is. In the meantime there are some judges putting their critiques online but you're not going to find any for Cov and Leics yet.
> 
> Liz


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi what is the judges website or is that not allowed. did see my girls name ocov and leic site and on catplanet but you dont get feedback from judges


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I found some for Cov & Leics on a judge's website - think you might be interested too


Thanks Naomi, - I have just two things to say to a certain one of those reports (you will know which one). 1. I had wondered that myself 2. is a four letter word describing what I pick out of the litter trays on a regular basis 

I wish some more reports would come out so I can get some more opinions.

Liz


----------

